# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Εγκλωβισμός χαρζ ρολλερ2012

## jimi gats

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG] 
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
Αρχίσαμε με το καλό και φέτος..Καλή επιτυχια σε ολους ,τωρα ειναι τα καλυτερα.

----------


## mitsman

Mητσο ευχομαι τα καλυτερα... καλη επιτυχια!!!!!!!

----------


## geog87

καλη επιτυχια Δημητρη!!!να τα χαιρεσαι τα μικρα σου!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ομορφα!! με το καλο!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Καλη επιτυχια ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ! εχεις καποιο καναλι στο youtube να ακουσουμε δειγματα απο τους νεαρους σου ;

----------


## orion

καλή επιτυχία...

----------


## Gardelius

Πολλες επιτυχιες ευχομαι...απο καρδιας φιλε!!!!!  :Cool0037:

----------


## panos70

Καλη επιτυχια και απο εμενα φιλε ,και οπως ειπες τωρα ειναι το καλυτερο

----------


## Rovaios

Δημήτρη πολύ ωραίοι οι νεαροί σου !!! Καλή επιτυχία σε εκπαίδευση και διαγωνισμούς . 




> εχεις καποιο καναλι στο youtube να ακουσουμε δειγματα απο τους νεαρους σου ;


Πραγματικά θα ήταν τέλεια να παρακολουθούσαμε την πρόοδο της εκπαίδευσης με βιντεάκια , (για όλα τα  καναρίνια φωνής) ,  Αυτή η φωνή άλλωστε είναι που μας μαγεύει.. !! :winky:

----------


## yannis37

Δημήτρη καλή επιτυχία!!!

Στα hartz ξεκινάει ο εγκλωβισμός απευθείας σε βαλίτσες και χωρις να βλέπονται? η έχεις κάνει προσαρμογή προηγουμένος?

----------


## jimi gats

προασαρμογή εννοειται...και σιγά σιγά ποιο βαθια στη βαλιτσα,αργοτερα κλεινει η πορτα κτλ...
εχω καναλι στο utube killercarp1

----------


## koukoulis

Μα τι εννοείτε κλείνει η πόρτα; Ότι δλδ τα πουλάκια είναι στο σκοτάδι; Αλλιώς δε θα μάθουν να κελαιδούν σωστά;

----------


## jimi gats

ναι Θα ειναι για ενα μηνα τελειως στο σκοτάδι...Ο σκοπος είναι με το που θα βγαινουν στο φως να κελαηδουν αμεσως μπροστα στον κριτη...γι αυτο το λογο γινεται η εκπαιδευση..επισης σε αυτον τον μήνα το πουλι διορθωνει το ρεπερτοριο του ,καθαρίζει αφού ειναι ήρεμο και συγκεντρωνεται μονο στο να ακουει το τραγουδι των ενηλικων και στο δικο του.Μπορεί να σου ακούγεται περίεργο αλλα οποιος δεν εχει κανει αυτο το πράγμα δε θα το καταλαβει ποτέ..Ειναι μια μαγική περιόδος και τεραστια διαδικασια που απαιτει γνωσεις και μουσικο αυτί..Αυτο γινειται εδω και  αιώνες ..Αυτα τα κάνει μονο οποιος θέλει να κατεβει σε διαγωνισμό...Αλλιως δε χρειαζεται και το πουλι θα εχει μια χαρα το ρεπερτοριο του.Διαβασε εδω αν θες   αυτό http://sykbe.blogspot.gr/2011/07/harzer-roler.html

----------


## teo24

Kαλη επιτυχια. :Anim 19:

----------


## vag21

> ναι Θα ειναι για ενα μηνα τελειως στο σκοτάδι...Ο σκοπος είναι με το που θα βγαινουν στο φως να κελαηδουν αμεσως μπροστα στον κριτη...γι αυτο το λογο γινεται η εκπαιδευση..επισης σε αυτον τον μήνα το πουλι διορθωνει το ρεπερτοριο του ,καθαρίζει αφού ειναι ήρεμο και συγκεντρωνεται μονο στο να ακουει το τραγουδι των ενηλικων και στο δικο του.Μπορεί να σου ακούγεται περίεργο αλλα οποιος δεν εχει κανει αυτο το πράγμα δε θα το καταλαβει ποτέ..Ειναι μια μαγική περιόδος και τεραστια διαδικασια που απαιτει γνωσεις και μουσικο αυτί..Αυτο γινειται εδω και  αιώνες ..Αυτα τα κάνει μονο οποιος θέλει να κατεβει σε διαγωνισμό...Αλλιως δε χρειαζεται και το πουλι θα εχει μια χαρα το ρεπερτοριο του.Διαβασε εδω αν θες   αυτό http://sykbe.blogspot.gr/2011/07/harzer-roler.html


δημητρη μπορεις να μου πεις,πως καθαριζεις τα κλουβια καθε ποτε και πως αλλαζεις τροφες νερο,στο σκοταδι.

----------


## jimi gats

λοιπόν δεν αλλάζω φαγητο και νερα στο σκοτάδι....Καταρχας μια φορα την ημερα θα τα βγαζω για 20 λεπτα στο φως να τραγουδησουν...καθαρισμα αλλάζω την αμμο που εςχω στον πατο και πλενω τα δοχεια νερου φαγητου..καθαρισμα κανω καθε 4 μερες...Φαγητο αλλαζω σε συγκεριμενη ωρα καθε μερα...νερο καθε μερα.

----------


## vag21

καλη επιτυχια δημητρη.
κατι τελευταιο τι τυπος κλουβακια ειναι αυτα?

----------

